# Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler



## Chrigi26 (22. Februar 2011)

Guten Abend Leute

Dank der tollen 1155-Mainboard Probleme kann ich jetzt noch ein bisschen warten, bis ich mir einen PC zusammenbasteln kann. Bin deshalb auf der Suche nach nem sehr starken Kühler. In Frage kämen folgende:

Noctua NH-D14: Performance King, sieht aber net allzu toll aus. Leistungsmässig aber mein Favorit. Leider kein. cooler RAM möglich, ist aber zweitrangig.

Corsair H70: WaKü halt, nicht allzu leise. Dafür aber recht platzsparend und ich könnte Style-RAM wie den Corsair Vengeance einbauen. Kühlleistung hinkt trotz WaKü dem NH-D14 nach. Sieht aber recht schick aus, macht ausserdem nen "professionellen" Eindruck, weils halt ne WaKü ist 

Cooler Master V10: Der Style-King, allerdings schei**e teuer (in der Schweiz). Kühlleistung ist net grad super für den Preis, kühlt aber als netten Nebeneffekt den RAM mit.

be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced: Sieht ganz gut aus, kenne ihn aber kein bisschen. Kennt da jemand vielleicht ein Review o. Ä.? Praktisch wäre hier, dass er extrem leise sein soll und nicht allzu viel Platz verbraucht.

Thermalright Silver Arrow: Nein, ich hasse den Kühler einfach, das Design ist unterirdisch schlecht. Kühlleistung mag gut sein, aber den werde ich mir niemals kaufen.

Für ähnlich starke Alternativen bin ich immer offen. 

P.S.: Bin überhaupt kein Scythe Fan


----------



## facehugger (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Hmmm, dieser gehört sicher zu den leistungsstärksten Luftkühlern überhaupt:

Thermalright Archon (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## david19 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*



Chrigi26 schrieb:


> Noctua NH-D14: Performance King, sieht aber net allzu toll aus. Leistungsmässig aber mein Favorit. Leider kein. cooler RAM möglich, ist aber zweitrangig.



Der Kühler ist nicht groß, sondern Rießig Aber der hat Power ohne Ende.
Der Kühlt meine I7-940@3.6GHZ IDLE 32° u. Vollast 68°.
Allerdings habe ich ein schlechtes Gehäuse, aber habe mir schon ein neues Bestellt. Dann gehen den Temps noch weiter runter.

Wieso sollte der Ram Probleme machen? Welche Mainboard hast du den?
Ich habe ein uATX DFI Lanparty X58 und alle meine Slots sind frei.

Bild ist etwas verschwommen...ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## elohim (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Der Thermalright Archon ist ebenfalls etwas besser als der NH-D14 und der Prolimatech Genesis scheint auch ganz oben mitzuspielen!


----------



## ReaCT (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Wie wärs mit dem Genesis? Kannst deine eigenen Lüfter nehmen und anstatt an einem Heatspreader siehts du dir eben einen LED-Lüfter an. Netter Nebeneffekt: Du kühlst Board und RAM mit.


----------



## Chrigi26 (22. Februar 2011)

Hmm den Archon muss ich mir Mal anschauen, aber ist das net die singulärer (?) Kühler Variante des Silverarrow? Der Genesis is auch cool, mal checken. Grad heut in ner Caseking-Ad gesehn 

Chrigi


----------



## elohim (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Naja, wenn der Archon die 'singuläre version' des silver arrow ist, dann ist es jeder andere Turmkühler auch  die haben nicht wirklich viel gemein ausser dem Hersteller und die Tatsache des  es sich um einen CPU Kühler handelt


----------



## Chrigi26 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Ja unterscheiden tun sich die Kühler schon voneinander, aber der Archon sieht wirklich wie die abgespeckte Variante des Silver Arrow aus^^

Also nach euren tollen Vorschlägen werde ich mal den Genesis genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Sieht geil aus, vorallem mit Redline-Cooler drauf


----------



## ile (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*



facehugger schrieb:


> Hmmm, dieser gehört sicher zu den leistungsstärksten Luftkühlern überhaupt:
> 
> Thermalright Archon (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Den würde ich auch nehmen.


----------



## Zockkind (23. Februar 2011)

Was ist mit dem neuen von Prlolimatech ?

mfg


----------



## Ahab (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Der Genesis von Prolimtech dürfte die neue Referenz sein. Der schlägt sogar den Silver Arrow knapp. Daher würde ich dir den empfehlen. Was den Einbau von RAM mit hohen Heatspreadern angeht, dürfte es hier eng werden - geh lieber auf Nummer Sicher und hol dir flachen RAM, davon siehst du sowieso nicht viel.  

Ansonsten wie schon angeraten: Archon. Der Dark Rock kühlt meiner Meinung nach für den Preis nicht gut genug, der wird vom Silver Arrow teilweise geradezu vorgeführt - und der kostet mal locker 20€ weniger, bietet aber das gleiche Ausstattungspaket.


----------



## elohim (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

@Ahab:
So wie ich das sehe liegt die Stärke des  Genesis im Betrieb mit langsamdrehenderen Lüftern, im cb test ist er <1000rpm minimal besser als der D14 dadrüber dann etwas schlechter, aber eh alles sehr knapp. ich ich bin mal gespannt wie er sich bei mir so schlägt


----------



## Zerberus1 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*



Chrigi26 schrieb:


> Guten Abend Leute
> 
> Dank der tollen 1155-Mainboard Probleme kann ich jetzt noch ein bisschen warten, bis ich mir einen PC zusammenbasteln kann. Bin deshalb auf der Suche nach nem sehr starken Kühler. In Frage kämen folgende:
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Chrigi 26,

das gleiche Problem habe ich auch mit dem Board..... Werde mir auch das ASUS P8P67 holen sobald es lieferbar ist in B3 (Neue Ausführung). Ich werde mir wohl den Zalman CNPS 9900 MAX holen..... 

Test: Zalman CNPS 9900 Max CPU-Kühler - 14.11.2010 - ComputerBase

Ist nicht der leiseste auf dem Markt aber das brauche ich auch nicht. Bin auch kein Fan von den Lüfterklötzen und der sieht gut aus und in meinem alten PC habe ich auch ein Vorgängermodel dieser Baureiche..... Wenn man spielt etc. hat man ja eh Kopfhörer auf oder so Sound an und ein bischen Lüftergeräusch stört mich nicht wirklich. Wenn du einen lautlosen willst mußt du auf Wasserkühlung gehen was schon recht teuer ist glaube ich......
Bei dem Lüfter kannst du auch alle RAM Arten verbauen mit Headspreader und so. Da hast du kein Platzproblem...... hier nochmal ein Video was dir vielleicht hilft

YouTube - Zalman CNPS 9900 Max Review - CPNS

Vielleicht ist der ja was für dich!

Gruß


----------



## MasterSax (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Nocuta NH-D14 leise, kühl, riesen kühlkörper,top qualli


----------



## Zockkind (25. Februar 2011)

Der neue von Prolimatech !

mfg


----------



## meratheus (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Thermalright Archon und Prolimatech Genesis sind z.Zt. das Maß der Dinge unter den Luftkühlern. Mußt nur vorher messen ob die auf dein Board paßen und ausreichend Platz zur VGA vorhanden ist. Bei meinem P7P55D reicht der Platz leider nicht aus, womit ich gezwungener Weise bei meinen Megahalems Rev.2 bleiben werde  Silver Arrow und Nocuta NH-D14 sind ebenfalls exzellent in der Cooling Performance


----------



## Pxxl (4. März 2011)

Also ich würde den silver arrow nehmen, der hat ziemlich gut abgeschnitten im Pcgh-test (vgl. Heft 04/2011). Oder halt einfach der prolimatech genesis mit Lüftern. 

Mfg PxxL


----------



## widder0815 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

der hir ist sehr gut 78€

Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H70 Watercooling System - Computer Shop - Hardware,


----------



## b00gie (7. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*



meratheus schrieb:


> Thermalright Archon und Prolimatech Genesis sind z.Zt. das Maß der Dinge unter den Luftkühlern. Mußt nur vorher messen ob die auf dein Board paßen und ausreichend Platz zur VGA vorhanden ist. Bei meinem P7P55D reicht der Platz leider nicht aus, womit ich gezwungener Weise bei meinen Megahalems Rev.2 bleiben werde  Silver Arrow und Nocuta NH-D14 sind ebenfalls exzellent in der Cooling Performance


 
Nicht nur das, wichtig ist ebenfalls vorher zu messen wie breit dein Gehäuse ist! Der Archon z.B. ist relativ hoch und somit braucht man schon ein breites Gehäuse damit man die Seitenwand nach dem Einbau auch wieder zu bekommt! Aber ansonsten ist er top, kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## shokii (8. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

was für einen gehäuse hast du dir vorgestellt?


----------



## b00gie (8. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

laut Thermalright ist der Kühler 17cm hoch und du solltest (nach derer Angaben) ein mindestes 19cm breites Gehäuse besitzen. Darauf würde ich aber keinen Wert legen und selber ab CPU Sockel mit einem Zollstock nachmessen ob 17cm reingehen. Ich hab z.B. das HAF 912 Plus (22cm breit) und da ist nicht mehr viel Luft zur Seitenwand, liegt aber daran, dass ich viel Luft hinter dem Board habe. Deswegen einfach nachmessen


----------



## Chrigi26 (9. März 2011)

Das Gehäuse wird ein Cooler Master HAF X, der Platz wird also keine Rolle spielen 
Ich werde den Prolimatech Genesis mit 3x140mm Lüftern nehmen, damit hat er nen ganzen Batzen Leistung...

Jetzt frage ich mich nur noch eins: Das Cooler Master HAF X hat ja bekanntlich 5 vorinstallierte Lüfter in sich eingebaut. Wie werden diese 5 Lüfter und die 3 Lüfter des Genesis angeschlossen? Müssen alle auf dem Mainboard angeschlossen werden? Und wenn ja, welches MB hat denn mindestens 8 Lüfteranschlüsse? 1155 Chipset natürlich


----------



## b00gie (9. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

wirst wohl eine Lüftersteurng kaufen müssen, oder aber mit Adaptern arbeiten


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (11. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

hab den silver arrow mit nem antec 1200 tower und hab öfters bessere temps wie leute mit wakü. Das teil ist einfach nur geil. Einbgebaut sieht er auch richtig nice aus. 5,2ghz 2500k 24/7 bei 1,48V kein Problem für die Kühlung idle 25, gamen 55, prime custom 65-70max. @ stock habe ich in prime 35-40°C. Alle Gehäusekühler auf 5v und silver arrow mit lüfterkurve angepasst das sys ist sehr silent.

was hasuste für lüfter auf deinen neuen drauf? die 140er von thermalright haben richtig dampf und sind dabei noch schön leise.
Überlege auch den shaman für die graka zu holen. Bin echt mittlerweile überzeugt vond er Marke.

beim antec hast du auch 6-7lüfter drin die steckt man alle ineinander in einen 4pol stecker vom nt das wars. sind aber auch alle geregelt ka ob das der haf auch hat. 2lüfter von der cpu sind mit adapter an einem port des boards. regel das dann mit der asus suite2


----------



## floriáno (19. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Hi,
suche für I7 2600k, Asus P8P67 Pro, Corsair Vengeance 4GB DDR 1600, Cooler Master HAF 912
einen geeigneten CPU Kühler der Leistung sowie geringe Lautstärke gut miteinander kombiniert.

Ich wäre auch bereit andere Lüfter zu verbauen wenn nötig (und diese ausreichend sind).
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL1 - 120mm
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet Silentwings USC Gehäuselüfter 140x140

Habe leider noch nicht den Durchblick im CPU Kühler Markt.


----------



## elohim (19. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

ich würde dir zum Thermalright Archon raten, damit hab ich persönlich beimeinen Test die besten Erfahrungen bezüglich dem Verhältnis von Lautstärke und Performance gemacht.


----------



## floriáno (19. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Mit dem Standardlüfter käme der niemals in mein Gehäuse.
Sind die Heatpipes des Thermalright Archon deiner Meinung auch die besten?


----------



## elohim (19. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

ich bin mir recht sicher das der passt, in deinem haf 912 sollte doch mehr platz als in meinem lian li 7fn sein oder?

Welche Heatpipes die besten sind kann dir wohl keiner beantworten, wie gesagt der Kühler ist spitze.

Alternativ kannst du auch den neuen Genesis nehmen oder den HR-02 von Thermalright.


----------



## Keygen (19. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

hol dir ein FAN 2 Molex 4Pin adapter, für die CPU lüfter, falls du PWM willst musst du spizielle PWM adapter organisieren.

die Vorinstallierten lüfter werden wohl am netzteil via Molex 4Pin angeschlossen


----------



## floriáno (19. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Es geht nicht um das Gehäuse sondern um den Styleram Corsair Vengeance
http://server.sgservicegroup.de/MassGate-Server/TECH-FACTS/CorsairVengeance/12GB-3-2.jpg

Ich würd am liebsten eine passende und gute Heatpipe mit zwei Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL1 - 120mm (900rpm) bestücken.
Die sind zwar vermutlich von der Kühlleistung nicht das Optimum allerdings sehr leise, 15-17db(a).
Und wenn ich zusätzlich vorne im Case zwei rein saugende und hinten, oben und seitlich je ein raus blasenden installiere und alle voll laufen lasse wird hoffentlich alles gut sein.


----------



## Norisk699 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Wenn du auf der Suche nach:

- super Material und Verarbeitungsqualität (made in Österreich)
- hohe Sockel-Kompatibilität
- gute Leistung (installierbar mit folgenden Umdrehungen: 1200 U/min für Leistungs-Fans ; 900 U/min als guter Kompromiss ; 750 U/min für Silent-Fans)

bist, dann schau dir doch mal den Noctua NH-C14 an. Es ist ein Topflow-Kühler der nicht so hoch ist und somit sehr kompatibel zu nicht so hohen Gehäusen und ggf. sogar auch zu HTPC-Gehäusen ist und er kühlt RAM und Mainboard gleich sehr schön mit. Der Kühler ist sehr gut konzipiert, was eine super Mainboard-Kompatibilität gewährleistet. Auf der Homepage des Herstellers ist eine ständig aktualisierte Liste mit sehr vielen (allen?) Mainboards und jeweils einem grünen Haken dazu wenn er kompatibel ist (also nicht irgendwo an RAMS etc. anstösst usw)

Gute Qualität hat natürlich auch seinen Preis, somit musst du wohl so in etwa 70 Euro hinblättern. In diesem Preis ist jedoch dann auch wirklich ALLES INKLUSIVE:
-Kühler900/
-zwei sehr ordentliche NOCTUA 140er Lüfter mit den entsprechenden Kabeln für 750/900/1200 -Betrieb
-hochwertige Wärmeleitpaste die durchaus zum Kreis der "Referenz-Wärmeleitpasten" gezählt werden kann
-sämtliches Installationsmaterial für alle möglichen Sockel ; Installationsmaterial für neue Sockel wird bei Noctua durchaus auf e-mail Anfrage kostenlos nachgeliefert (war zumindest damals der Fall als 1155er rauskam)
-super Anleitungen für jeden Sockel eine extra Anleitung ohne Verwirrung und alles DEUTSCH (österreichisch *g*)


Ich persönlich habe ihn gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich betreibe ihn mit 1000 U/min und mein Q9550 läuft damit ohne Probleme bei 57 Grad unter Vollast (Prime / CPU-Z). Allerdings ist er dabei von 2,83 GHZ auf saftige 3,70 GHZ bei ~ 1,3 Volt übertaktet. Also ich würde sagen dieser Kühler hat somit mehr als genug POWER.

Ein Test dazu:

Noctua NH-C14 CPU-Khler im Test - Seite 1 | Review | Technic3D

Herstellerseitenvorstellung NH-C14:

Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"!

Preis:

~ 69.99 €


----------



## floriáno (19. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Danke für die Mühe, die Heatpipe ist echt interessant stimmt. Gibts die auch einzeln und lassen sich auch 120mm Lüfter verbauen?
Die Lüfter von Noctua sind so verdammt hässlich .. die grenzen ja schon fast an Thermaltakeniveau.


----------



## b00gie (19. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

mal ganz ehrlich. Wenn du schon so ein perfekten Kühler haben willst der auch Style-mäßig was hermacht, dann investier 70€ für einen passenden Kühler und dann nochmal 30€-40€ für passende Lüfter. Alles passend wirst du nicht unter einem Hut finden..


----------



## floriáno (19. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

So will ich es doch machen, aber deswegen frage ich doch ob es auch nur die Heatpipes zu erwerben gibt. Alles andere wäre dann doppelt-.-
Ich möchte als Lüfter 2x 120mm Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro Fan PL1 (900rpm) verbauen und dazu suche ich halt eine Heatpipe die mit dem Corsair Vengeance RAM kompatibel ist ..


----------



## Norisk699 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*



floriáno schrieb:


> So will ich es doch machen, aber deswegen frage ich doch ob es auch nur die Heatpipes zu erwerben gibt. Alles andere wäre dann doppelt-.-
> Ich möchte als Lüfter 2x 120mm Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro Fan PL1 (900rpm) verbauen und dazu suche ich halt eine Heatpipe die mit dem Corsair Vengeance RAM kompatibel ist ..


 
Falls diese Frage den Nocuta NH-C14 betreffen sollte: 

Es lassen sich andere Kühler (allerdings soweit ich weiß nur 140er) verbauen. Soweit ich weiß schickt Noctua  (Anfrage per e-mail) sogar kostenlos 140er Zubehör für die Befestigung für fremde 140er Lüfter mit Standard-Lochabstand nach (standardmäßig nicht dabei). Dazu am besten mal die online auf noctua.at verfügbare Installationsanleitung angucken.

Muss aber sagen dass es doch sowas von egal ist wie Lüfter ausschauen, die Leistung zählt. Und wenn du auf Silent machen willst dann steck sie auf 800 U / min und schon ist ruhe.
Zum "hässlichen" Aussehen: DAS dachte ich mir auch, aber in real gefällt mir die farbe ehrlich gesagt schon gut.
Ist eben Geschmacksache...

Achja, für das ganze gibts übrigens sogar 6 Jahre Garantie von Noctua, das sollte man auch mal erwähnen...


----------



## ile (20. März 2011)

@ Norisk: Hey sag mal: Kann es sein, dass du voll auf Noctua abfährst?! Andere Kühler wie der Thermalright Archon kühlen noch nen Tick besser, haben nen PWM-Lüfter anstatt so nen dappischen 3-Pin Lüfter, der dann stur immer die gleiche Drehzahl hat, sind euch sehr hochwertig und kosten sogar weniger!


----------



## floriáno (20. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Jetzt müsst ich mal wissen ob
Thermalright Archon und SilentWings USC 140mm
Prolimatech Armageddon und SilentWings USC 140mm

+ Corsair Vengeance RAM zusammen harmonieren (passen).


----------



## Kaktus (20. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

@ile
Die Noctua Lüfter kann man auch über PWM ansteuern. Nur die Drehzahl kann man nicht auslesen. 

@floriáno
Der Armageddon ist absolut kein Konkurrent für den Archon. Der Armageddon schafft es nicht mal am Mugen 2 vorbei zu ziehen. Da hat Prolimatech sehr viel falsch gemacht, was auch jedem, der sich das Ding mal genauer ansieht, und ein hauch von Ahnung hat, sofort auffallen wird.


----------



## floriáno (20. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

@kaktus
Welche Alternativen schlägst du vor? Muss ja auch passen mit dem RAM, welcher 53mm hoch ist, hab den hier schon liegen!
Als Lüfter möchte ich auf jeden Fall die SilentWings USC 140mm oder 2x Blacksilent Pro Fan 120mm verbauen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...4177-picture391255-img-werte-1x-140mm-fan.jpg


----------



## Kaktus (20. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Vernünftige Rams kaufen...  

Xilence M612Pro, Megahalems oder Super Mega. Viel mehr bleibt dir da nicht. Hier ist der Armageddon und der Xilence mit selben Lüfter getestet. An deiner stelle würde ich den Ram wieder verkaufen und gute flache Rams nehmen. Das ist total unsinnig Rams mit hohen Heatspreadern zu kaufen. Die sind kein deut besser als die flachen.


----------



## floriáno (20. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Ja das weiß ich, habe sie wegen des Aussehens erworben.
Der Prolimatech Genesis wäre auch eine Idee? (nur dann ist das Aussehen des Arbeitsspeichers wieder hinfällig)


----------



## Kaktus (20. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Der flache Teil, welcher über den Rams hängt, bietet Platz für Rams mit max. 5,7 cm Höhe. Würde also reichen, ja.


----------



## floriáno (20. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Dein Link kann sich eigentlich nicht auf einen Referenzlüfter beziehen, da die dba Werte zu unterschiedlich sind.
Somit ist der Test hinfällig bezüglich des Armageddon.


----------



## Kaktus (20. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Richtig, ich teste nie mit Referenzlüftern da dies kaum Sinn macht. Ein Doeppelturmkühler der für zwei Lüfter ausgelegt ist, wird mit einem Referenzlüfter natürlich nicht gute Werte leisten, zumal jeder Kühler auf andere Lufströmungen und auf einen anderen Luftdruck aufgebaut ist. Referenzlüfter ziegen daher nicht was ein Kühler wirklich kann. Im übrigen, der selbe Lüfter an unterschiedlihen Kühlern, erzeugt nie die gleiche Lautstärke. Denn der Lüfter verursacht selbst, in der Regel, nicht das eigentliche Geräusch, sondern es kommt auf die Verwirbelungen am Kühler drauf an, wie laut etwas ist. Daher ist es auch oft schwachsinnig andere Lüfter zu verwenden. Wenn das Problem das Luftrauschen ist, wird es mit einem anderen Lüfter nicht besser. Lediglich wenn Lagergeräusche das Luftrauschen übertönen (was eigentlich fast nie vorkommt) macht ein anderer Lüfter Sinn. 
Aber es ging mir auch jetzt eher darum, dir zu zeigen, wie viel Platz vom Board bis zu den untersten Kühlfinnen vorhanden ist.


----------



## floriáno (20. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Ja und dafür danke ich dir.
Worauf es mir ankommt sind die Heatpipes, denn nur die kann man 1zu1 vergleichen und das tut man nun mal mit Referenzlüftern, alles andere ist hinfällig.

Und da Prolimatech die Kühlkörper auch ohne Lüfter verkauft sind diese sehr interessant für mich, sofern sie denn mit dem RAM passen.


----------



## JoKa29 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Hallo zusammen, 
ja - der Genesis ist schon ganz edel. Hatte mir den auch eigentlich ausgeguckt, aber da ich ein Raven II Gehäuse habe (90 Grad gedrehtes Mobo) - ist der Genesis eigentlich aus dem Rennen. Der obere Turm mit den Heatpipes wäre der Knackpunkt: die Physik würde dagegen sprechen ... 
Außerdem wäre der Kühleffekt des Kaminprinzips mit dem abgewinkelten Turm irgendwie dahin ... 
Ich denke, ich werde mir den Megahalem Rev.2 zulegen, entweder mit 2x Akasa Viper oder mit 2x Enermax Cluster. Die Be Quiet Lüfter sollen befestigungstechnisch nicht so prickelnd sein ...!? Wenn man den hinteren dreht (saugend) könnten die Rotorblätter am Kühlkörper kratzen ... 
Im Grunde genommen hat man momentan aber die Qual der Wahl - es gibt einige gute am Markt. Außerdem ist es sowieso auch immer eine Geschmackssache: dem einen gefallen die Türmchen, dem anderen ist das komplett egal, der eine will nur Leistung, andere zudem auch Optik ...
Wenn die guten nicht so teuer (obwohl das auch wieder relativ ist) wären - würde ich mir gleich 2-3 verschiedene zulegen und dann austesten ...


----------



## floriáno (20. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Passt der mit dem Corsair Vengeance und 25mm breiten Lüfter davor?
Prolimatech Mega Shadow Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Dann würd ich den vorderen Lüfter saugend installieren und den hinteren blasend.


----------



## Kaktus (20. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

@JoKa29
Sofern man nicht passiv arbeiten möchte, oder Semipassiv, ist der Kamineffekt hinfällig und uninteressant. 

@floriáno
Der Megahalems ist identisch zum Mega Shadow. Solange es dir nicht um die Optik geht, kannst du fast 20€ sparen ohne eine schlechtere Kühlleistung zu haben, wenn du den Megahalems nimmst. Ob das mit den Rams passt, keine Ahnung. Wie gesagt, du hättest besser vernünftige und gute Rams gekauft als so ein Spielzeug.


----------



## widder0815 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Ich lege dir den H70 nahe , wenn du schon 70€ ausgeben willst 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...3080-kompaktkuehlung-corsair-h70-im-test.html

Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H70 Watercooling System - Computer Shop - Hardware,


----------



## p00nage (20. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Ich halte von der h50/h70 etc nicht viel, da die Lüfter ziemlich schnell drehen sollen (laut) und bei langsameren lüftern ist die Kühleistung nicht mehr das wahre


----------



## schlenzie (20. März 2011)

Kann ich nur zustimmen. Habe in den letzten Tagen verdammt viele Tests gelesen. H50/60/70 bringen nur sehr gute Ergebnisse bei 12v Betrieb (der Lüfter) und machen den Airflow meiner Meinung nach kaputt, weil der hintere Lüfter saugen muss.


----------



## TheMechanic (22. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Hallo,

also ich hab den Armageddon in meinem System und bin sehr zufrieden mit diesem. Habe ein i7 2600k @4,7Ghz bei 1,4V! Temps unter prime ~65°C bei 20°C Raumtemperatur. Lüfter ist der Prolimatech blue vortex 14.

Laut diesem Test schenken sich der Archon und der Armageddon nichts, außer dass der Armageddon 20€ billiger ist, die dann in den Wunsch-Lüfter investiert werden können
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...check-thermalrights-perfekter-allrounder.html

Wenn du dir den Test mal anschaust, wirst du sehen, dass der Armageddon/Archon sein volles Potential erst mit einem 140mm Lüfter ausspielen kann. In vielen Tests im Netz, wird der Armageddon nur mit einem 120mm Lüfter betrieben. Darauf ist das gute Stück einfach nicht ausgelegt. Da wundert es mich nicht, wenn auch das ein oder andere mal ein mugen2 besser abschneidet.

Bei zwei 140mm Lüftern ist dann ein Doppelturm-Kühler meist von Vorteil, wobei diese dann auch nicht mehr so viel besser sind, bei doppeltem Platzverbrauch!

Wenn du deinen Ram behalten möchtest (und davon geh ich mal aus) dann hol dir den Armageddon/Archon und gut ist. Wird aber trotzdem sehr knapp mit dem Platz. Zumindest auf einem GA-P67A-UD4.


Gruß Flo


----------



## floriáno (22. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Hey Flo, erstmal guten Abend von Flo.
Morgen kommt hoffentlich mein Asus P8P67 Pro das vermess ich erstmal und poste dann die Maße.
Ich glaube nicht das der Armageddon raufpasst. Ah doch ist ja nur 50cm breit seh ich gerade.
Tendiere sowieso zu einem Prolimatech Megahalems (black), Armageddon, Genesis..

Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Lou1 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Hallo zusammen!

ich bin neu hier, hab mir den threat durchgelesen und hab nun eine frageee

ich bau mir nen neuen pc zusammen aber hab da ne frage zum kühler..

ich kaufe mir das asus sabertooth p67 und den Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT 8GB 4-Kit Core i7 DDR3 1866MHz CL9

nun suche ich einen guten kühler...und da mein sabertooth dann eine verschalung hat bräcuhte ich nen kühler der auch aufs board bläst.

ich habe nun aber gescahaut auf Welcome to Corsair und da steht 54mm sind sie hoch mit den kühlrippen und ohne 43.. nur las ich hier das da 57mm platz hat und hier beim test sah ich Hardwareluxx - Test: Prolimatech Genesis 51mm schon fast ankommen... sollte das passen? ist das ok? ( ich las auch das die vegance 2mm vorm ankommen sind..und die dominator sind ja 1,5mm grösser... also würden mir ja 0,5 mm bleiben? )  nicht das ich jetzt den lüfter kaufe danacht probleme habe! ich danke euch wirklich!

liebe grüsse


----------



## Lou1 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

kanmn mir da wer helfen?


----------



## Florian5440 (2. April 2011)

1. Du solltest deine tastatur beherrschen weil was du da ober mir gepostet hast ist voller rechtschreibfehler *glugscheiss*
2. dein system hab ich net kapiert du hast einen I7 von corsair?


----------



## Florian5440 (2. April 2011)

Aha also du willst dass der Cpu cooler das Mainboard anpustet? Das kannst du mit ein oaar casefans machen welches gehäuse hast du denn


----------



## Star_KillA (2. April 2011)

Florian5440 schrieb:
			
		

> Aha also du willst dass der Cpu coller anpustet? Das kannst du mit ein oaar casefans machen welches gehäuse hast du denn



Das bringt meistens nur wenig ^^


----------



## elohim (2. April 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

DerGenesis sollte passen!
Ansosnten kannst du aber auch den Archon oder den Armageddon nehmen, die sollten allesamt keine Probleme machen mit dem ram.


----------



## Abufaso (10. April 2011)

Ich nutz mal den Thread hier für meine Frage:
Die ganzen guten CPU Kühler wiegen ja recht viel (>800 g) wegen den Heatpipes und so, und ich wollt mal wissen ob man vorsichtig sein sollte wenn man so ein Teil im PC hat. Bei hardwareversand steht zum beispiel dass der Kühler selbst eingebaut werden muss da es sonst zu Beschädigungen während des Transports kommen kann.
Ist da was dran?


----------



## Kaktus (10. April 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

@elohim
Der Armageddon ist nicht so der super Kühler. Der Xilence M612Pro ist dem deutlich überlegen aufgrund des durchdachteren Aufbaus. Der Spielt auch klar eine Liga über dem Armageddon der in meinen Augen eine leichte Fehlentwicklung von Prolimatech ist.

@Abufaso
Große Kühler darf mach nicht in Aufrechtstehenden Towern transportieren. Ein paar Schlaglöcher und der Kühler beschädigt das Mainboard. Zu Hause, beim verrücken oder dergleichen, muss man sich keine Gedanken machen. Wenn man den Rechner transportiert, legt man ihn eben auf die Seite, dann ist das auch kein Problem. Aber DHL und Co gehen ja mit ihren Paketen nicht immer sorgsam um. Daher montiert hardwareversand keine Kühler mit Backplate. Soweit ich weiß (bin micr aber nicht sicher) wird ausschließlich der Boxed-Kühler montiert.


----------



## elohim (10. April 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Was den Armageddon angeht, kann ich auch nur von anderen Tests sprechen, da ich den slebst niht habe. Aber in einigen Tests schneidet er doch extrem gut ab. 
Darf ich mal fragen mit welchem Referenzlüfter du generell testest, ich konnte eben beim durchschauen deines Tests keine Infos finden?

edit:
habsnun gefunden


----------



## Kaktus (11. April 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Wenn du dir mal den Finnenaufbau von nahem ansiehst, wrst du schnell verstehen warum ich das Ding als Fehlentwicklung sehe. Man könnte geradezu meinen die hätten krampfhaft versucht alles mögliche zu tun um den Lufstrom zu behindern. Er mag vielleicht gut Abschneiden wenn man einen sehr starken Lüfter drauf packt, aber dann sind die meisten Kühler stark.


----------



## richi666 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

moin moin ! Ich wollte das thema mal wieder anschneiden ! Würde mir auch gern ein lüfter besorgen Sockel 1155 für den Intel i7 2600k 

Gibts da wieder neue Referenz Lüfter ? Ich hätte gern einen der Blau beleuchtet ist eventuell und gute Kühleigenschaften hat bei vollast 30 crad währe cool, gibts sowas überhaupt  ?????

MFg


----------



## wiley (28. August 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

@richi666

30°c Vollast unter Luftkühlung,no Way 

Viel verändert hat sich nicht,die diskutierten Kühlkörper sind immernoch aktuell.

Bei mir sitzt ein Silver Arrow aufm i7 2600k,ganz zufrieden bin ich allerdings nicht^^


----------



## Kaktus (28. August 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Lüfter oder Kühler? Und bei Vollast 30°C ist mit einem Luftkühler völlig unmöglich. Wenn das jemand behauptet, lügt er oder hat schlichtweg Auslesefehler.


----------



## Crenshaw (28. August 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Kann mich dem nur anschließen. Auch wenn ich ein am3 phenom II x6 habe Ist er im Idle auf (fast) Zimmertemperatur, 26 C°, und bei Last 45 C° . Aber ich hab noch nichtmal einen High end Kühler sonder Artic cooling freezer 7 rev. 2. Aber meiner Meinung kommt es sehr auf die Gehäuselüftung an. Ohne meine (getunte) Gehäuselüftung steigt die Temperatur auf über 60 Grad.


----------



## Kaktus (28. August 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Wenn du nicht mindestens im Idle 10° über Raumtemperatur bist, hast du schon falsche Werte die ausgelesen werden und kannst locker 10-15° drauf rechnen


----------



## Crenshaw (28. August 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Nö Werte sind realistisch  Also a steht er im Keller und hat nur Raumtemperatur von 18 Grad  Und ich hab die Temperatur mal auf der Rückseite des mobo gemessen und da sind die temps 3 grad unter dem ausgelesenen Wert


----------



## Kaktus (28. August 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Das sind dann aber 8 °C über Raumtemperatur... was hat das mit "fast" zu tun?


----------



## Computer_Freak (28. August 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Hallo 

Ich finde das dieser der Beste ist: Hydro Series 

ist aber teuer und braucht viel Platz, ein H70 oder H80 würds auch tun, ich hab den H70 verbaut und bin sehr zufrienden damit Q9550 auf 4Ghz kein Problem auch bei 28 Grad Raumtemp.


----------



## Crenshaw (28. August 2011)

*AW: Stärkster 1155 CPU-Kühler*

Wie fast?


----------

